# Spotify Album Art over Bluetooth



## tango3 (Jan 20, 2019)

Is anyone able to see the album art on the display screen when streaming via Bluetooth? I can't get it working for some reason.


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Ours doesn't as well. Is it possible? Why not thru Android auto?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

I haven’t been able to get it to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

SEL Premium Jetta (with the same head unit) shows album art. So something’s up with the Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

Yeah mine doesn't display any album art via blue tooth, Apple Play, but it does show podcast artwork... Sucks my old 2016 Taco did this and much preferred over the blank music block..


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

My '19 MQB SEL-P 4MO doesn't show any cover art over bluetooth (haven't tested via Apple CarPlay - I assume that works - but hardly use it). Not via the iPhone's native Music app, and not via Spotify - and noteworthy - also not through the SiriusXM app (which DID show cover art via bluetooth app connect in my '13 and '16 BMW's). (I'm sorry I mention my past cars in all my posts - I promise I'm not doing it to be snoby - it's strictly for reference/relativity/troubleshooting purposes!). It's annoying - I'd love to hear of a fix for this. The iPhone released an iOS s/w update recently whose Release Notes outlined some improvements to this functionality - and thought that might have fixed the issue. But it must be a car problem and not a mobile device (iPhone) problem.

Anyone know of any fixes?! Thanks for sharing this thread - good call!


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jwvetere said:


> My '19 MQB SEL-P 4MO doesn't show any cover art over bluetooth (haven't tested via Apple CarPlay - I assume that works - but hardly use it). Not via the iPhone's native Music app, and not via Spotify - and noteworthy - also not through the SiriusXM app (which DID show cover art via bluetooth app connect in my '13 and '16 BMW's). (I'm sorry I mention my past cars in all my posts - I promise I'm not doing it to be snoby - it's strictly for reference/relativity/troubleshooting purposes!). It's annoying - I'd love to hear of a fix for this. The iPhone released an iOS s/w update recently whose Release Notes outlined some improvements to this functionality - and thought that might have fixed the issue. But it must be a car problem and not a mobile device (iPhone) problem.
> 
> Anyone know of any fixes?! Thanks for sharing this thread - good call!


The "fix" is to use Apple CarPlay.
All of those sources you noted (Music app, Spotify app, SirusXM app) will show album art when connected to CarPlay.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

With Android auto I get Spotify album art. With Bluetooth I do not and have never been able to see the album art even when I used iPhones.


----------



## Jcattie (Aug 6, 2020)

Are u still have this problem now ? I could share my experience for you because I have same problem with you before,since my friend recommend one magic software Spotify Music Converter via Tunelf which solve my problem directly.It coud save the Spotify music on other devices as FLAC with the whole Album/Artist information.


----------



## purplerain330 (Sep 15, 2020)

I have the issue as well. Bluetooth will not display album art, while USB will display all album art. I have ripped some music from CDs and spotify using the Audfree spotify to mp3 convertter, with all metadata of the music preserved in these music files. I then put them in a USB to plug and play in my car. Album cover of each track was displayed. But connecting via bluetooth, there was nothing.


----------



## Devotheus (Jun 30, 2021)

ice4life said:


> With Android auto I get Spotify album art. With Bluetooth I do not and have never been able to see the album art even when I used iPhones.


I had album art showing with my old Samsung A5 via Bluetooth back in 2018. Now with Samsung S8 same thing doesn't work. I'm pretty sure I didn't connect through Android Auto or even MirrorLink back then. Might be plugged into USB but that doesn't solve the problem, as Spotify won't play music through USB-connection.











This is from 2018, and as you can see, connected with Bluetooth.

Same thing in 2021


----------



## taylangecit (2 mo ago)

what is the solution? mine was showing album covers too but suddenly stopped to show.


----------

